# Which one is the best Linux flavour?



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm a windows user right from the start.I didn't even work on any Linux flavour.But considering the buzz going around,I've decided to give Linux a try.Which option will be the best?There are many flavours Ubuntu,SuSe,Mandrake etc.But I don't have a little bit of knowledge in Linux.Please name the flavour and include(if there be any) websites' names that describe how to install it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

the best bet for starting out would be Ubuntu. They have a great community surrounding the project (almost as good as gentoo's but I'm biased). Its also a lot like knoppix with hardware detection and automatic setup.


----------



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

Could you please give me the link where the installation process has been discussed?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I installed Ubunti, just point at the CD and say go.  It is an easy install.


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

Here is where you get it: http://www.ubuntu.com/

And here is a great site: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/


----------



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the Ubuntu Forum's link.I'm gong to register there.Thanks again!


----------

